

Ask HN: How do I "Go Big on Launch"? - mynameisraj

I'm currently working to get my small design studio up and running, and was wondering if any of you could offer me some advice on what to do for launch. We're currently in the 'teaser page' state of things.<p>From what I've been told: go big on launch, find some people to do a giveaway with, and just generally have a good time. I'm not really sure what 'go big on launch' means, though, and if there's anything lacking in what I've got so far in terms of advice. I'm also curious as to what time of year would work best to launch something like this.
======
mynameisraj
Not sure if it would help, but our teaser page is at <http://wearepico.com> \-
The about text is a pretty good summary of our goals, I think.

